

Conway's Law (A software system will resemble the organization that built it) - gruseom
http://www.melconway.com/research/committees.html

======
gruseom
I heard this principle a few times and finally tracked down the original 1968
paper. One can point out several applications of his idea. For example, large,
hierarchical organizations whose parts don't work well together tend to
produce large, hierarchical software systems whose parts don't work well
together.

~~~
joeguilmette
oh yes, Microsoft Office

------
gordonguthrie
I wrote a lexer/compiler for hypernumbers.com on my own and it came out a
2-pass

Then I remembered Conway's Law :(

